# Debutante headlight



## richjw1946 (Dec 17, 2013)

I need a headlight for a 1961 Schwinn Debutante.  I know they are hard to find.


----------



## Mybluevw (Dec 17, 2013)

There are several options depending on how "correct" you want it to be.
1.) Schwinn "S" light
2.) Delta Hawk
3.) Darwin ripoff of the Delta 

S lights are a little more desirable so will cost more. I may have one, but not sure how nice it is... Its been a while.

I will dig it out and take a look.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 17, 2013)

Here is a couple of pictures of the light I was told it takes....Schwinn Delta Twin light set model A-2688
Wish I had a set of them too.
Saw this on the other site...posted by pedalsnostalgia
http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=4798.0


----------



## Hb Twinn (Dec 18, 2013)

*They are around*

There were two types of thos lights. A cast pot metal and chromed plastic. It seems like the metal ones were on the earlier ones and then it was switched to the chromed plastic. Like most of the chromed plastic of the era, it wasn't plated very thick and that's one of the first places to show wear. 
Good ones are hard to find and expensive ($200+/-) fixer and rough ones much easier and cheaper. I was able to get both types of very good condition lights for about $200 each set. 
Good luck and keep looking.


----------

